# Tech Dawg's Samples



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

On this particular job that I sold yesterday, is a 1 bath house in Harrisburg, but right around the corner from a semi bad section of town so I will bring in my guy to definately complete in a day. It will take us around 7 hrs, start to finish. By myself, this one would take me about 9 1/2 hrs.

We are removing a CI tub with mudbed walls so the first hour is gonna be tough :wallbash:
On a typical 1-piece fiberglass tub removal, I can do the whole conversion in 7 to 10 hours myself, provided things are running smooth.


----------

